# Nikon BIG annuncement...............wait what ?



## goodguy (Jul 25, 2017)

So July 25 2017 is here and we all expected a big D850 announcement, full specs and release date.

And we are getting the announcement that its being developed ?
Whats the big news here ?
Of course its being developed.
I am seriously disappointed, I am waiting for a really impressive cameras from Nikon and now announcement about product they are developing which we all know they do.

Nikon D850 DSLR camera future development announced | Nikon Rumors


----------



## jaomul (Jul 25, 2017)

Ah well it's a first world problem, so if that's the biggest disappointment today life is good


----------



## Overread (Jul 25, 2017)

This is up there with announcements of announcements for forthcoming products that are being developed 

It's news but its tiny news and mostly its news for the masses who are NOT online or trawling the magazines every month. It's news for many casual people who now know its in development.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 25, 2017)

you musta missed the other announcement of a new product in the semipro area that isn't the d7500 or d850 or d750  or something ...
==> Nikon executive mentions the announcement of a new "high-end pro/enthusiasts" camera | Nikon Rumors


----------



## waday (Jul 25, 2017)

Good to hear the big announcement wasn't bankruptcy


----------



## goodguy (Jul 25, 2017)

waday said:


> Good to hear the big announcement wasn't bankruptcy


Hmmmmmmmm, considering Nikons latest trouble you do have a good point here LOL


----------



## jaomul (Jul 25, 2017)

No one needs a better camera than a d810 anyway


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 25, 2017)

Awww man.  I was getting my camping gear ready, so I could camp outside B&H to be the first in line for one.


----------



## fmw (Jul 25, 2017)

goodguy said:


> So July 25 2017 is here and we all expected a big D850 announcement, full specs and release date.
> 
> And we are getting the announcement that its being developed ?
> Whats the big news here ?
> ...



What is it about the D810 that is less than really impressive?


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 25, 2017)

fmw said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > So July 25 2017 is here and we all expected a big D850 announcement, full specs and release date.
> ...


no Coffee Maker connectivity yet.


----------



## fmw (Jul 25, 2017)

I hadn't thought of that.  Maybe the new one will have it.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 25, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> no Coffee Maker connectivity yet.



No, just garage door opener.


----------



## jpross123 (Jul 25, 2017)

> no Coffee Maker connectivity yet.



Maybe the D850 will have a feature where it automatically takes a picture of the steam rolling off my morning cup o' java.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 25, 2017)

jpross123 said:


> > no Coffee Maker connectivity yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the D850 will have a feature where it automatically takes a picture of the steam rolling off my morning cup o' java.



You know, I'm wondering how many of those photos are actually fake.


----------



## Frank F. (Jul 25, 2017)

goodguy said:


> So July 25 2017 is here and we all expected a big D850 announcement, full specs and release date.
> 
> And we are getting the announcement that its being developed ?
> Whats the big news here ?
> ...




I did preorder her today. Even if it is only a D810 with D5 electronics she is still a leap forward


----------



## Designer (Jul 25, 2017)

Go Here:

Nikon 100th Anniversary Product Collection | Nikon


----------



## goodguy (Jul 25, 2017)

fmw said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > So July 25 2017 is here and we all expected a big D850 announcement, full specs and release date.
> ...


4K, Touch Screen, Crappy Video AF, Stills AF needs the D500 system, wile for me its an overkill the market want more resolution, better low light performance and more.


----------



## Frank F. (Jul 26, 2017)

goodguy said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...



I love the ergonomics of my D500, esp gripped. I wish for the D850 to have the same body layout all the knobs and wheels  in all the same places and I wish for the same battery grip on both cameras

Currently with my 3 bodies d3 d600 d500 all the knobs and wheels are in different places. Not nice.

I do not really need more megapixels, but I am strong enough to cope with them if they are there.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 26, 2017)

goodguy said:


> What is it about the D810 that is less than really impressive?


4K, Touch Screen, Crappy Video AF, Stills AF needs the D500 system, wile for me its an overkill the market want more resolution, better low light performance and more.[/QUOTE]

According to B&H's page for D850 - it has 8k video!


----------



## Braineack (Jul 26, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > no Coffee Maker connectivity yet.
> ...



god forbid Nikon focuses on things to improve shooting...

They could have already released a D850 with the same specs as the D500 and D5 and everyone would have been happy.  ($10 says thats all they do anyways)


----------



## goodguy (Jul 26, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > What is it about the D810 that is less than really impressive?
> ...



According to B&H's page for D850 - it has 8k video![/QUOTE]
No, its got 8K Timelaps, no info as of yet about the video capabilities but it is expected to have 4K


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 26, 2017)

goodguy said:


> No, its got 8K Timelaps, no info as of yet about the video capabilities but it is expected to have 4K


Missed the timelaps part!  I dont shoot video very often anyway.  hahaha.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 26, 2017)

*Knowing Nikon you won't see things like this in the D850:*

20fps continuous shooting with AF tracking
693 focus points
5-axis stabilization
1/32000sec shutter speeds
a silent shutter
4D focus tracking

*But I'd be willing to wager you'll read about things like (judging from their recent innovations):*

Dropping it from (2) SD slots to (1) and not even supporting the latest protocols/technology
Plastic Neck strap holders
No vertical grip option
Tilt and Touch Screen
White-clipping metering
expeed 5
less battery capacity 
snapbridge support
no AI coupling
lighter body
Dropping the MP down form 36MP to 24MP with a sensor that sucks in high iso
increased cost
4K video


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 26, 2017)

Braineack said:


> *Knowing Nikon you won't see things like this in the D850:*
> 
> 20fps continuous shooting with AF tracking
> 693 focus points
> ...


Good luck on that .. FWIW, it's not the Shutter that makes a ton of noise, it's those 2 mirrors that make most of the noise and limit FPS.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 26, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > fmw said:
> ...


The "Pro Bodies" D500 (D300s etc), D5 (D4s, etc), D8x0, old D700 use the Pro Body which is very similar in buttons and layout.  I say very similar because if you look at the buttons on the top left they are slightly different for various cameras.  

The D600 has the same layout as the D7x00 bodies.  The D750 (unlike the d700) uses the same layout too, though they all have slight variations on each other.

Of course, Nikon could change the D850 too .... so we'll find out.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 26, 2017)

Some of the features i listed as the "what Nikon will announce" were directly from the D7500... in case you didn't pick up on it.

the d7500 is a downgrade over the d7200.   but they did move the ISO button....


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 26, 2017)

Braineack said:


> Some of the features i listed as the "what Nikon will announce" were directly from the D7500... in case you didn't pick up on it.
> 
> the d7500 is a downgrade over the d7200.   but they did move the ISO button....


You didn't campaign enough to convince them of your wisdom over theirs ... so it's your fault


----------



## Braineack (Jul 26, 2017)

They aren't concerned with wisdom.


----------



## Solarflare (Aug 4, 2017)

Um.

Considering many people vote with their wallet against Nikon now I dont really get the point of being arrogant towards people who complain about Nikons recent products.


----------



## Destin (Aug 5, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > fmw said:
> ...



This is my thinking. I'm ready to make the jump to a full frame body to compliment my D500.. but none of the ones currently on the market really meet my wishlist. 

Being that I do a lot of event and/or night photography it's important for me that the button layout matches as closely as possible. I also don't think I could go back to shooting at night without the backlit buttons.. super nice to have. 

Essentially I'll buy the D850 if it has the D500 ergonomics and backlit buttons. If it's vastly different from the d500 I don't know what I'll do.. either suck it up and have two totally different button layouts or just buy another D500 and skip going to full frame.


----------



## fmw (Aug 5, 2017)

Destin said:


> Frank F. said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...



I never thought of it as much of a challenge to learn to operate more than one camera.  I wonder how confused Ansel Adams would have been if he had to worry about backlit buttons.


----------



## Destin (Aug 5, 2017)

fmw said:


> I never thought of it as much of a challenge to learn to operate more than one camera.  I wonder how confused Ansel Adams would have been if he had to worry about backlit buttons.



Then you've clearly not done much event shooting with two cameras. It's easy to learn multiple button layouts. It's not easy to work quickly without mixing up which camera is in your hand and changing the wrong setting, possibly missing a shot. 

Can I work with two different layouts? Of course.. I always have and do now. But if I'm spending $4k on a camera body it's going to check all the boxes for the things I want it to have. 

Also, Ansel Adams worked with cameras that had all manual tactile controls. They were very obviously identified simply by touch. He didn't work with modern DSLRs with dozens of buttons  that largely all feel the same. Backlit buttons allow you to work without a flashlight thereby allowing you to keep your night vision in tact while you shoot. 

And again I never said these things were necessary. But if I'm spending almost $4k on a camera body, it better have more than just what's neccesary.


----------



## fmw (Aug 5, 2017)

Destin said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > I never thought of it as much of a challenge to learn to operate more than one camera.  I wonder how confused Ansel Adams would have been if he had to worry about backlit buttons.
> ...



I've done event photography with more than one camera for longer than you have been alive.  I know what Ansel Adams used.  I attended one of his workshops in Colorado.   I also know what a backlit button is.  I'm expressing exasperation at how modern photographers are consumed with camera features rather than photography.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2017)

To counteract the backlighted buttons, etc.. and the different control layouts, the easiest way is to pick a body, and to stick with two, identical model cameras. Or to shoot with just one camera, and wear a shoulder bag or wasit-pack or somesuch device, and shoot old-school, with press-twist-dump-pick-up-mount-twist-click....you know, actually swapping out lenses, which takes 3-4 seconds to do if you've got the right working type of camera bag.

I have shot hundreds of events with two cameras. My honest opinion is that a person can shoot better many times with just one. I now prefer to shoot with just ONE camera, and no more than five lenses. For a whole day, five lenses is plenty, and three is better.

I dunno...muscle memory, menu-memory, where-did-they-move-my-cheese? as Hogan writes about...fricking Nikon...they change critical controls a LOT between the models, but worse is the menu system, and where some features are located within the menu morass.

I do like the ability to push the power-on button,and get the LCD screens to light up in the soft green glow color when working in low-light situations. But I have never had a backlighted button camera like the new D500.

My idea of low-light and night light-up is a_ one-battery small flashligh_t...yes, I am that old. Or a Bic lighter...again, old-school here. I guerss backlighted buttons is the new-fangled latest and greatest; it might be worth more than old-timers like fmw and me think it is. I will not argue its worth, since I have not had the change to shoot with that feature.

Nikon does yo-yo the danged menus and control button locations wayyyyyyyyy to damned often between the models. I really loathe the D610's button layout. NOT a fan of how they built the camera, but the sensor performance is good, but the AF system is much weaker than a pro-level body's AF system. But...whateves, right? But that ISO button location.Grrrr.

I think the 850 or 810 might be the best all-around 36-MP bodies to buy two of, and get to learn 100% inside and out. In the film era, the Nikons were 100% interchangeable, F3 to FE-2 no probs...in the d-slr era, not so much. One camera is easier, because it focuses your attention more on the scene, less on the gear, and you don't constantly have to even think about switching between rig 1 and rig 2, you shoot whith  *Rig 1 Only*, when you NEED a lens change, you change lenses. Of course, if you're stationary, and/or tripod-mounted, two side-by-side cameras is easy to handle and to go between the wide lens and the long lens.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 5, 2017)

Destin said:


> This is my thinking. I'm ready to make the jump to a full frame body to compliment my D500.. but none of the ones currently on the market really meet my wishlist.
> 
> Being that I do a lot of event and/or night photography it's important for me that the button layout matches as closely as possible. I also don't think I could go back to shooting at night without the backlit buttons.. super nice to have.
> 
> Essentially I'll buy the D850 if it has the D500 ergonomics and backlit buttons. If it's vastly different from the d500 I don't know what I'll do.. either suck it up and have two totally different button layouts or just buy another D500 and skip going to full frame.



Oh those D500 backlit buttons are so handy.  When I had it attached to my telescope it was very nice.

Keep in mind that it's a pro body, so the D8x0 should work just fine.  Nikon always changes something slightly.  If you check the D810 and D500 top left buttons you'll find them different.  But hopefully the changes to the D500 will mostly move over to the D850.

I found myself on the D750 and D600 to accidentally press the wrong buttons when the ISO was on the bottom left.  I found myself changing the Quality by accident from time to time, or something else.  The locations were close but not exact so it threw me off from time to time.  Then I programmed the D750 record button (top right) to ISO so it made it much more easy.

But you'll find a definite advantage adding a FF for 2 bodies.  Matter of fact for Event's you'll probably prefer it.  The D500 for me was good for anytime the 1.5x crop or high FPS and tracking was needed.   Other than that the FF did everything else.


----------

